# Is this normal?!



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a ten gallon tank, and I noticed today that the two long parts are bowing out like twigs. They are bending out and I want to know if it's normal. Help! What should I do? I don't have anywhere else to put them that's big enough!!!!!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it an old tank? One of my old ones bows a little, but not much.


----------



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

I've had for a year now, around a year...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how much is it bowing ? if it is only 1/4" i wouldn't worry..any more then that i would brace it.


----------



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh goodness, ummm....it's not that much I guess. I would say less than 1/4 of an inch, maybe.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

then don't worry about it...as hard as it is ; glass is pretty flexible.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are the trims/rim intact? The top trim is what keeps most thin-glass tanks square. If it comes off or is removed the sides can bow. It also might mean the tank was not meant to be full of water. Some reptile tanks aren't. Bus some pricey "rimless" tanks bow out scarily when they are new.

I wouldn't panic, its a little tank. But replacing the tank is likely cheaper than clamping, bracing or replacing the trim. Start looking for cheap tanks at yard sales,goodwill, fish club auctions or Petco $1/ gallon sales. 

The glass won't break. The worry is "popping a seam" when the sealant lets go and the water runs out.


----------



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay, I just have one other question but it's not about the tank. 

I have two snails and I just changed my tank's water. When I first put them in they moved right along, but they haven't moved in front of me in a few days. What's wrong with them? Am I not supposed to clean the tank if I have snails? I can tell one must be moving because it's been stuck to the front of the tank for about four days, but the other one is on the gravel and my fish could be poking at her to make her move. What happened?!


----------



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

~H~ said:


> Okay, I just have one other question but it's not about the tank.
> 
> I have two snails and I just changed my tank's water. When I first put them in they moved right along, but they haven't moved in front of me in a few days. What's wrong with them? Am I not supposed to clean the tank if I have snails? I can tell one must be moving because it's been stuck to the front of the tank for about four days, but the other one is on the gravel and my fish could be poking at her to make her move. What happened?!


Okay, so my black mystery snail(the one on the wall) is moving, but my Golden Inca Snail isn't moving at all!


----------



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

~H~ said:


> Okay, so my black mystery snail(the one on the wall) is moving, but my Golden Inca Snail isn't moving at all!


Okay, so I got both of them moving against, but I still want to know if I'm supposed to clean the tank since I have snails.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, you clean even with snails. Just let new water sit out and breathe for 24 hours before you use it in the tank.


----------



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh, okay, I do that anyway. Thanks so much!!!!! :fish:


----------

